# Star Wars Episode 7: Das Erwachen der Macht - Video-Analyse des neuen Trailers



## SimonFistrich (17. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 7: Das Erwachen der Macht - Video-Analyse des neuen Trailers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 7: Das Erwachen der Macht - Video-Analyse des neuen Trailers


----------



## Malifurion (17. April 2015)

Gott ich könnt den Trailer immer wieder anschauen  Tolle Analyse. Obwohl ich glaube, dass es nicht Darth Revan ist. Es ist wohl eher ne "Abkupferei" von Revan - da man wohl wieder nen Bösewicht mit Maske haben will. Meine Theorie ist, dass wenn überhaupt - man ihn nicht Revan nennt, ihn wohl aber zum Teil mit in den Film nimmt unter der Annahme, dass wohl jemand die Artefakte eines längst vergessenen Sith Lords findet, welche das Schwert und die Maske beinhaltet (Theorie mit dem Lichtschwert und der Hand im Weltall als mögliche Szene im Film). Aber ist auch nur Spekulation. Zumindest stimmt das Design und das macht schon sehr viel aus


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2015)

natürlich ist das nicht Revan, aber ja, das ist sicher auf Revan basierend, auch wenn da schon wieder so ein möchtgernklugscheißer unterm Trailer meinte, das einer ja nichts über Star Wars wüsste, weil das ist auch nur ein Mandalorieaner Maske sei.
Dummerweise wird dabei nur vergessen, das es auch nur eine In Universe-Erklärung ist und in der realen Welt natürlich Kylo Rens Maske nach der von Revan gestaltet wurde.
Genauso wie die S-Flügelstellung, da vergessen die auch irgendwie dass das ein Teaser ist und man die nur über das Wasser brausen sieht und man muss sich schon Fragen wieso die nicht auf den ganzen Simplen Punkt kommen, das die Rotte da gerade einen Attack Run macht. Man sieht ja noch nichts vom Film und man kann die halt beliebig zusammenschneiden.  Ich kann mich jetzt nicht daran erinnern das irgendwann in X-Wing Angriff auf Coruscant da mal gesagt wird, das man die S-Flügel nicht aufmachen kann, weil man sei ja in der Atmosphäre und mal ehrlich, ich glaube jetzt nicht das man gerade hier aufeinmal realistisch wird und irgendein Technobabble ausgepackt hat.

außerdem: Das EU ist eben nicht tot, zumindest nicht richtig, man behält sich immer noch vor Dinge aus dem Legacy-EU ins neue zu übernehmen, deswegen kann es ja gut möglich sein, das man die Gesichte hinter der Wiederbeschaffung von Luke Lichtschwert von Bespin ins neue EU einfügt, wobei ich aber jetzt nicht unbedingt meine, das es aus der Station fällt wie Luke.


----------



## ActionNews (17. April 2015)

Als Mark Hamil sagte "meine Schwester hat es ..." und das Lichtschwert übergeben wird ist das natürlich Carry Fischer / Leia die das Schwert entgegen nimmt .


----------



## LOX-TT (17. April 2015)

Der Trooper mit dem Umhang ist übrigens ein Chrometrooper, eventuell ist er bzw. sie, Gerüchte sprechen ja davon dass Gwendoline Christie diese Figur spielt, die Figur vor dem Banner auf den Eisplaneten.

Und das Imperium soll "The First Order" sein, also zu deutsch wohl die Erste Ordnung.

Auf dem Bild sieht man den Chrometrooper und den Sith Kylo Ren überigens sehr gut nochmal, speziell die Helme, genau wie die erwähnten Flammen-Truppen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> natürlich ist das nicht Revan, aber ja, das ist sicher auf Revan basierend.


Hat auch niemand zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt behauptet, ging mehr um den für die Mehrheit bekannten Style. 



ActionNews schrieb:


> Als Mark Hamil sagte "meine Schwester hat es ..." und das Lichtschwert übergeben wird ist das natürlich Carry Fischer / Leia die das Schwert entgegen nimmt .


Das ist sicher nicht der Dialog während der Szene, passt ja auch nicht so ganz. Interessanter ist der Abschnitt bzgl. "Und du hast die Macht auch."



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Trooper mit dem Umhang ist übrigens ein Chrometrooper, eventuell ist er bzw. sie, Gerüchte sprechen ja davon dass Gwendoline Christie diese Figur spielt, die Figur vor dem Banner auf den Eisplaneten.
> Und das Imperium soll "The First Order" sein, also zu deutsch wohl die Erste Ordnung.


Hatte vorher noch nach Infos gesucht, aber hatte das leider auch erst gelesen, nachdem wir mit der recht schnell angesetzten Aufnahme durch waren.

Und nicht verwechseln, wir wollten und haben in der Analyse natürlich keine Behauptungen zu "Fakten" aufstellen, von denen noch niemand weiß, was sich am Ende tatsächlich dabei herausstellt. 

Und JA ich habe die Episoden mit Fords Todeswunsch verwechselt, wobei das nur indirekt falsch ist, weil er in RotJ wohl auch gern drauf gegangen wäre. *g*


----------



## Phone (17. April 2015)

https://vid.me/zvQk

Sollte man auch geschaut haben. weit besser als die krach bum Marvel Trailer. 
obwohl ich die meisten Marvel filme mag


----------



## ActionNews (18. April 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist sicher nicht der Dialog während der Szene, passt ja auch nicht so ganz. Interessanter ist der Abschnitt bzgl. "Und du hast die Macht auch."



Da bin ich anderer Meinung ... hast du dir den Trailer noch mal angeschaut?

zuerst sagt Luke "The force is strong in my family" -> Geschmolzener Vaderhelm erscheint und Luke sagt "My father had it" -> Dann kommt R2D2 und Lukes Hand und Luke sagt "I have it..." -> schnitt auf die Szene in der das Schwert übergeben wird und genau als es übergeben wird sagt Luke " My sister has it.... " -> und erst als die Szene wieder weg ist und du einen schwarzen screen hast sagt er "YOU have that power too".

D.h. Vader (father) -> Luke (i) -> Leia (sister) -> Unbekannt (you) mit schwarzem Bild um nichts zu zeigen. Sieht für mich recht eindeutig aus .


----------



## G-Kar (18. April 2015)

ActionNews schrieb:


> Luke sagt "My father had it".



Er sagt nicht "had it" er sagt "has it". Ich will jetzt hier keinen auf semantik machen aber "has" ist nicht Vergangenheit. Und in Episode 6 war Anakin/Vader ja auch als Machtgeist mit Obiwan und Yoda zu sehen. Das klingt für mich eher so als ob es da eine "Family reunion" gibt.


----------



## Enisra (18. April 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hat auch niemand zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt behauptet, ging mehr um den für die Mehrheit bekannten Style.



nein nein, ich habe das auch nur Allgmein gemeint, weil wieder einige auch mit der "These" aufgekommen sind


----------



## Neawoulf (18. April 2015)

Wenn das Fliegen mit offenen S-Foils das einzige Problem ist ... damit kann ich leben  Immerhin wird hier ja auch eine andere (meiner Meinung nach aber nicht zwingend neuere) Variante des X-Wing geflogen, was man vor allem an den Luft(?)-Einlässen sieht, die an die Z95 Headhunter erinnern (Vorgänger des X-Wing). Und warum sollte ein Schiff, das einen Repulsorantrieb (Antigravitation) für den Start nutzt, nicht unter aerodynamisch ungünstigeren Bedingungen in der Atmosphäre fliegen können? Tie Fighter, der Millennium Falcon und Boba Fetts Slave I können das ja schließlich auch.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon gewaltig auf die neuen Filme und hoffe auch auf viele Weltraum- und Raumkampfszenen, die eventuell auch die Tore für ein neues X-Wing Spiel öffnen könnten, auch wenn ich da noch meine Zweifel habe. Vielleicht hat Star Citizen, das für ein modernes Triple-A Spiel recht komplex zu fliegen ist, einen positiven Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Genres im Triple-A Bereich haben wird. Das Raumschiffdesign war für mich immer schon eines der interessantesten Elemente des Star Wars Universums. Daher finde ich auch den Raumschifffriedhof sehr cool.


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2015)

ActionNews schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung ... hast du dir den Trailer noch mal angeschaut?
> 
> zuerst sagt Luke "The force is strong in my family" -> Geschmolzener Vaderhelm erscheint und Luke sagt "My father had it" -> Dann kommt R2D2 und Lukes Hand und Luke sagt "I have it..." -> schnitt auf die Szene in der das Schwert übergeben wird und genau als es übergeben wird sagt Luke " My sister has it.... " -> und erst als die Szene wieder weg ist und du einen schwarzen screen hast sagt er "YOU have that power too".
> 
> D.h. Vader (father) -> Luke (i) -> Leia (sister) -> Unbekannt (you) mit schwarzem Bild um nichts zu zeigen. Sieht für mich recht eindeutig aus .



Genau das was ich sagte.


----------



## ActionNews (18. April 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Genau das was ich sagte.



Hmm dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Im Video kam es für mich so rüber als würdet ihr Vermutungen anstellen wer diese "you" ist und dass ihr das Schwert übergeben wird. Aber gut dann bin ich einfach nur verwirrt .


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2015)

Was übrigens auch interessant ist und mir bisher nicht aufgefallen: Die "Person", die Lukes Lichtschwert übergibt ist ein Alien. O_O
http://tv.orkenspalter.de/wp-content/uploads/alienslightsaber.jpg


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was übrigens auch interessant ist und mir bisher nicht aufgefallen: Die "Person", die Lukes Lichtschwert übergibt ist ein Alien. O_O
> http://tv.orkenspalter.de/wp-content/uploads/alienslightsaber.jpg



interessant
man kann es aber auch echt nicht gut sehen
Mal schauen, vielleicht ist das am Ende jemand oder ein Nachfahre von jemanden, der unten in Bespin in einem Wartungsteam war
Auch wenn das nach dem Lore eigentlich ja alles Ugnaughts sein müssten


----------

